# Your favourite post-apocalyptic movie and tv-series?



## Aquilius (Apr 22, 2020)

My favourite TV series is either 12 Monkeys or Jerhico. My favourite post-apocalyptic movie is perhaps Snowpiercer.
I am on the look out for more to watch during this lock-down ish situation. Hit us with your favourites


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

+1 for Jerhico. Of course The Walking Dead is still #1.

If you haven't seen it, it is more than just Zombies. After a season or 2, the zombies just become a nuisance, It then becomes a survival situation.


----------



## Aquilius (Apr 22, 2020)

Demitri.14 said:


> +1 for Jerhico. Of course The Walking Dead is still #1.
> 
> If you haven't seen it, it is more than just Zombies. After a season or 2, the zombies just become a nuisance, It then becomes a survival situation.


I have seen it, it is very good. More than just zombies, more about survival true. Anyway who doesn't like a touch of zombie?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

*After Armageddon*....from the History Channel....free to watch on YouTube.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I never watch TEOTWAWKI flix 'cause I'd be too wrapped up in pointing out all the stupid fake crap. You know..... like we do with all the fake crap Madison Avenue and Hollywood do with guns. Yeah, I like a good story, and I'm not interested in having a show really be a documentary or a how-to, but at least take the effort to make it believable. After a while, I turn it off, mumbling "Oh, gimme a break!"


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

I don't really watch too much TV but for a movie, I like The Road.

Raise the limits.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Aquilius said:


> I have seen it, it is very good. More than just zombies, more about survival true. Anyway who doesn't like a touch of zombie?


I mean...me. I don't like a touch of zombies. I don't like anything where there's a lot of "something might jump out at me" tension/suspense. I saw the movie, _12 Monkeys_, but I didn't know there was a series.

I liked _Jericho_. There was a British pandemic series called _Survivors_ that I liked right up until they cancelled it with a cliffhanger at the end of the second season. (Seriously, just shoot me. There would be less pain.) I'm not as into post-apocalyptic movies and TV as I am post-apocalyptic fiction. I wish there were more good PA novels.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Limit Killer said:


> I don't really watch too much TV but for a movie, I like The Road.
> 
> Raise the limits.


I loathed that book.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

paulag1955 said:


> I loathed that book.


Why? It was a great book (I haven't seen the movie).


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> I loathed that book.


Good thing this isn't the Books I Loathe thread?

Raise the limits.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

stevekozak said:


> Why? It was a great book (I haven't seen the movie).


I don't like books (or TV shows or movies) where children are in danger. It may be realistic, but it's not how I want to spend my leisure time.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

paulag1955 said:


> I don't like books (or TV shows or movies) where children are in danger. It may be realistic, but it's not how I want to spend my leisure time.


Fair enough. As long as there are children, they will be in danger and our jobs as adults are to protect them as much as possible. I've spent a lifetime doing just that. But you are right that you don't have to choose to read about it. I am similar in that I don't like movies or books that have a wrap up happy ending, as I don't think life works that way. The ending of The Road, in that the Dad dies and the boy is taken in by the other group, felt realistic to me. We don't know how much longer the boy lived or what happened to him. Life went on. Life was going to be hard. The boy had learned some skills and knowledge from his father that increased his odds of survival. Such is life.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

TWD and Fear TWD are definitely our TV favorites. 

It's dang tough to select a single favorite movie but a few I love are: 28 Weeks Later, Apocalypse Z and Book of Eli.

Last night we watched Z for Zachariah and enjoyed it (something calm and different within the genre) but it's not making the 'love it' list.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> I mean...me. I don't like a touch of zombies. I don't like anything where there's a lot of "something might jump out at me" tension/suspense. I saw the movie, _12 Monkeys_, but I didn't know there was a series.
> 
> I liked _Jericho_. There was a British pandemic series called _Survivors_ that I liked right up until they cancelled it with a cliffhanger at the end of the second season. (Seriously, just shoot me. There would be less pain.) I'm not as into post-apocalyptic movies and TV as I am post-apocalyptic fiction. I wish there were more good PA novels.


Have you read anything by DJ Molles or Noah Mann? If not you MUST check them out. For Molles I'd suggest "Wolves" as a first read and for Mann just go with the first book in the Bugging Out series, "Bugging Out."

They're two of my favorites and I've read several thousand of pages from each. I think Mann is a more cerebral author and better writer but "Wolves" is fantastic and impacted me like few other books ever have.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Jeremiah was a good tv series the first 2 seasons.


----------



## Wryter (Jan 30, 2015)

My wife and I liked Armageddon, but I'm more into books than movies or TV. The Stand by Stephen King is my favorite. Swan Song by Robert McCammon is another great one. Then there's The Dying Time and After the Dying Time by me (both written before asteroid impacts became a thing).


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hemi45 said:


> Have you read anything by DJ Molles or Noah Mann? If not you MUST check them out. For Molles I'd suggest "Wolves" as a first read and for Mann just go with the first book in the Bugging Out series, "Bugging Out."
> 
> They're two of my favorites and I've read several thousand of pages from each. I think Mann is a more cerebral author and better writer but "Wolves" is fantastic and impacted me like few other books ever have.


Noah Mann, yes. DJ Molles, no. Thanks, I'll check him out.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Aquilius said:


> My favourite TV series is either 12 Monkeys or Jerhico. My favourite post-apocalyptic movie is perhaps Snowpiercer.
> I am on the look out for more to watch during this lock-down ish situation. Hit us with your favourites


I loved near all of em. I was avid in sci fi since a kid/


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

28 days later


----------



## Shelterinplace1963 (Mar 9, 2020)

I loved Survivors and was mad when they cancelled it. British TV sometimes cancels shows that are doing well..just because.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Shelterinplace1963 said:


> I loved Survivors and was mad when they cancelled it. British TV sometimes cancels shows that are doing well..just because.


Glad I'm not the only one. Cancelled just as the story was getting _really_ interesting.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

OK, OK, OK ... STOP THE PRESSES!!!

This whole lockdown forced us to come up to speed with TV streaming services (kicking myself for being an Amazon Prime member for years and not utilizing this).

Last night we watched "FLU" on Prime streaming and wow!!! It's South Korean so you'll want to utilize subtitles but good grief was it enthralling. I think it was from 2013 but it nailed how things could/would likely go down with a wicked strain of Covid. If you want to watch something that's probably 85-90% grounded in reality and keeps you on the edge of your seat ... WATCH THIS MOVIE!!!


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

The book Alas Babylon!
An outstanding book written in the 60's about the events leading up to and post nuclear war.


----------



## Preppermed (Apr 7, 2019)

*Survival movies*

I like Jericho, it's sort of like a description of my neighborhood for setting except we don't have a wise leader, just a bunch of separate households all operating on their own. We are partnered up with one other neighbor and working toward getting more. I really hoped this would never be a necessity but it looks a lot like the US is going to split into factions. I just want to be positioned where I want to be permanently and that's not where I am now.

God save the USA but I think it's too late.


----------

